# Setting up a self administered pension (SARF, SSAP, SSAS)



## bgengine (5 Oct 2007)

Hi Does anyone know where I can get some info on setting up SARFs ?

Can a PAYE set up a SARF ?

thanks


----------



## Purple (6 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

Hva eyou tried posting this question in the pensions forum?


----------



## ajapale (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

Moved from Askaboutbusiness
to PRSAs and Pensions


----------



## LDFerguson (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

Do you mean Approved Retirement Funds or ARFs?  

Only Sarf I know of is an area of Landan.  Opposite of Norf.


----------



## markowitzman (7 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

sart......self admin retirement trust


----------



## Conan (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

SARF = SSAP or SSAS 
more commonly known as a Small Self Administered Pension or a Small Self Administered Scheme.

I think there has been plenty of discussion on SSAPs or SSASs on this site previously.


----------



## LDFerguson (8 Oct 2007)

*Re: Sarfs*

You live and learn.  Wish some common abbreviations could be adopted.   

*S*elf
*A*dministered
*R*etirement
*F*und

Is that it?


----------

